# Exhibition



## PeterS (Jan 15, 2005)

Actually we present nude photography of the renowned norwegian artist Petter Hegre at Universal Photo as well as pictures by top photographers like Sergey Goncharev, Laurie Jeffery and Victor Lindenborn. 

Peter


----------

